# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Best budget hotels in Puri

## mano133

One of the four dhams in India, Jagannath Puri, is regarded as an extremely holy city for Hindus. Jagannath Temple is one of the most important religious places. A trip to the pilgrimage destinations in India is considered incomplete without visiting Puri. Devotees visiting Puri can comfortably stay in the hotels in Puri. Puri hotels provide a wide choice of accommodation options to the visitors of all class. Hotel Nayak Plaza is one of the best budget hotels in Puri located just 5 min walk from Jagannath Temple. You can find more such Puri hotels and book them online at .com.


hotels in Puri

----------

